# موقع متميز لتعليم صناعة ماكينات cnc



## عبد الله مهنى (12 مارس 2012)

هدية لمحبى ماكينات CNC

موقع متميز لماكينات CNC بادق التفاصيل وأقل تكلفة​
http://bluumaxcnc.homestead.com/Gantry-Setup.html​


----------



## جورج داود (1 أبريل 2012)

موقع رائع بجد شكر جزيلا لك


----------



## vie.logic (3 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## en.tarik (20 أبريل 2012)

thanks alot for your efforts


----------

